# Silvia with Iberital MC2?



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

After many years of using a Gaggia Classic, I've decided to try my luck with the Silvia. Just wondering if I need to think about upgrading my grinder at the same time. I've been very happy with my Iberital Mc2 for many years now, and I've only recently put new blades in it. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to answer my own question on this - works fine and very happy with my new machine!


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Hi KRW - I'm looking to the same set up going myself (iBERITAL MC2 w/ a Rancilio Silvia), just wondering how it gone for you since you posted before? Would you recommend this set up for a novice like myself!


----------



## Kitch (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey. I first had this as my setup with a Silvia V3 and a MC2 that I picked up by this forum. All in all it was pretty good for a £500 setup and the brews were sound.

After a while though, I noticed how much ground coffee was spilling around in the kitchen. The Iberital does a good job, but it's not a tidy worker. Not so quiet too. Switched to a Eureka Mignon (Mark 2 I think) and lost a lot less beans overall, although on the earlier versions there are clumping probs to be had.

The new Eurekas are now much fancier with Digi displays. You can easily bag an older model for <£200 and it's worth it. Many also come from Bella Barista with warranties still intact.


----------

